# She's a model; you know what I mean?



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

That song always cracks me up! 

Anyways, Pumpkin had a photo shoot last Saturday on her 1st birthday to show off her new collar (the lady I bought the collar from asked for some pics). Here are some pics from the shoot and a link to the collar listing:

My flatmate and I took her outside to get some varying backgrounds/light for her shoot. I think Pumpkin missed the memo about modeling the collar vs herself... 









A little better...









Umm, more neck please?









"I'm so famished; this is hard work!"









"Okay, I'm ready now."









Channeling her inner wildcat









Almost...









BAM









To all those that doubted me...










Hope you guys enjoyed the pics; she was not the most cooperative model!! Here's the link (scroll down the page): WILD SKINS ~ Breakaway SAFETY CAT Collar - eBay (item 250777499920 end time Feb-28-11 07:19:57 PST)

Simone is next!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The picture of her walking (shot from her shoulder) is fantastic.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I love it! Especially the last one.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Love the new collar! Pumpkin is really beautiful...I love the pic of her sitting and looking up.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a little ham! I love the last picture where she's sticking her tongue out!


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

ooh she's beautiful! I love the new collar too, where did you ge it? We might have to see about getting them in stock!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's so pretty and the collar looks great on her.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

She gets them from an Ebay store. I plan to buy the tie dye ones for my kitties!!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She's a smoking hot model! Ninja wants me to print her picture to hang up over the litterbox.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha thanks guys! Pumpkin sends love to her adoring fans


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

We can all say we knew her "when!" Such a beautiful girl! I love her markings. Cats are hams by nature I think.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

goldenstar1 said:


> We can all say we knew her "when!" Such a beautiful girl! I love her markings. Cats are hams by nature I think.


Thanks! She is my first "child," and though we had our issues along the way, she's turned into a sweet albeit fiesty young lady


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

My flatmate decided to clean her camera card today, so here is an old pic & some new pics 

Oldie- taken last summer right after the famous spooning pic! Simone was still smaller than Pumpkin at that point 










Some new Simone pics. I'm starting to wonder whether he is more of a cream point than a flame point... Any thoughts?









































I'm not sure why he wedged himself in the holly bush... It took him a while to figure out how to get out! LOL








Ready to go back inside (now that he is all dirty):


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, look at those blue eyes in the holly bush picture! :luv


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures! I too especially love the ones in the holly bush...he has such vibrant blue eyes. As for cream vs. flame point, I always have trouble with that one!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute!!! I want your cats!! ♥♥♥ j/k


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Simone has incredible eyes! Man, he got big didn't he?! Beautiful boy! :love2 He and Pumpkin make an awesome looking team.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks  I love his eyes, but we can't usually get a very accurate picture of them. The holly bush picture is probably the closest one yet. If you saw him in person, they are are a bright medium to light blue with a tint of purple.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Pretty photos! The holly bush one is my favorite... cats always want to be where they don't always fit, don't they? LOL What song is that line about the model from? It's on the tip of my tongue and it's making me crazy that I can't remember.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

What beautiful pics of stunning cats. I love the blue eyes in the bushes.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Pumpkin and Simone are two of my favorite kitties on CF  I love Pumpkins patterns, and I am a sucker for Simone, because he is Rowdy's long haired twin... They have both gotten so big!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Maggie the Cat said:


> What song is that line about the model from? It's on the tip of my tongue and it's making me crazy that I can't remember.


"I'm too sexy" by Right Said Fred It's cheesy, but I love that song!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> Pumpkin and Simone are two of my favorite kitties on CF  I love Pumpkins patterns, and I am a sucker for Simone, because he is Rowdy's long haired twin... They have both gotten so big!


Same for me with your kitties!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Cute kitty. Nice pictures.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

swimkris said:


> "I'm too sexy" by Right Said Fred It's cheesy, but I love that song!


 Aha! I was trying and trying to remember and I just couldn't. Thanks, I feel much better now that I know.


----------

